# PROS/CONS 2 Piece Vise



## jweaver72 (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking for a little advice on 2 piece vises for milling operations.




I searched the forum and didn't find anything that would help me make my decision.

If I could get some of the members that have used both single piece vises as well as 2 piece vises to respond with with pros and cons, that would be fantastic.

Thank you


PROSCONS

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't see any accommodation for holding the extended jaw down during milling.
Like always, very light milling with a tiny bit might be ok, but if you are planning to buy it new, it is well worth it to buy a used Asian Kurt knockoff for the same money.  Even new they are $100.

When I google the vise you are looking for, I am seeing $100+!!!!  
Is there a reason you want to try the two piece?  Capacity?  

I don't know if assuming an enormously heavy workpiece would stay put is a good way to think.  

What machine would you be mounting on?  


Bernie


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 26, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I don't see any accommodation for holding the extended jaw down during milling.



Since it's two piece why would you ever extend it more than a few millimeters?


----------



## jweaver72 (Dec 26, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I don't see any accommodation for holding the extended jaw down during milling.



Bernie - Very valid point, I do not see that either - On the plus side, the fact that it is size adjustable, you would not need the jaw to be extended more than a few thousandths to snug up your material.



itsme_Bernie said:


> Is there a reason you want to try the two piece? Capacity?



Im am looking at versatility for different capacities as well as taking one more variable out of the equation, maybe more than one. With this set up, I would not have to worry about the ways on the vise being true or staying true since the mill bed will always support my material. 



itsme_Bernie said:


> I don't know if assuming an enormously heavy work-piece would stay put is a good way to think.
> 
> What machine would you be mounting on?
> Bernie



I am using a Sieg X2 (HF). At this point in time I am just playing with aluminium, nothing bigger than 4 to 6 inches at this time.

They are all good points and I thank you for bringing them up.


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 26, 2013)

I have had one for about 10 years and I don't think I have ever had a single use for it. I have tried to make use of it several times, but it is one of those devices that looks useful, but seldom is.
It is no substitute for a good vise or a clamp set.

Randy


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 27, 2013)

I've tried using one quite a few times and wasn't happy with the results unless I was just rough facing something.  First you have to overcome the problem of the jaws not staying perpendicular to the table when clamping force is applied, and then there is the problem of the jaw faces staying parallel when force is applied.  Two things that a one piece vise do very well, well, at least a high quality one piece vise.

Perhaps they would be good for odd angled pieces that needed to be clamped down because then you could intentionally angle the jaws to match the work.


----------



## pestilence (Dec 27, 2013)

I bought one thinking it would be a great all-around vise, but it's too squirrely to use for every day stuff.  It's really handy for facing off big castings though.  When I bought mine, the first use I had in mind was facing off the top side of my MLA cross slide casting without reclamping it over and over.  I don't have any screw jacks, and that casting bounced really badly when I got out into the middle of it.  It still came out pretty flat though.


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 28, 2013)

I was telling my son about this thread.  He was surprised that two piece vises were used for metal.  They are quite popular for woodworking.


----------



## jweaver72 (Dec 28, 2013)

I appreciate all of the feed back I'm getting on the thread.

So far, it sounds to me like 2 piece vises have there place, its just not in the metal working arena.


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 28, 2013)

pestilence said:


> I bought one thinking it would be a great all-around vise, but it's too squirrely to use for every day stuff.  It's really handy for facing off big castings though.  When I bought mine, the first use I had in mind was facing off the top side of my MLA cross slide casting without reclamping it over and over.  I don't have any screw jacks, and that casting bounced really badly when I got out into the middle of it.  It still came out pretty flat though.



The one in the picture looks like an ordinary vise with some part left out.  Since the jaw only needs to travel a few millimeters it should not be hard to make one in which the jaw has only one degree of freedom.  The base would surround the jaw on three sides while the jaw rode on the mill table.  It would be very simple and low-profile.  A fancy version could have a jaw with tangs riding in the T-slots of the table.

Now, if I ever get a mill...


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 28, 2013)

thay do not replace a kurt stile vise but thay are good for stock to larg for a vise.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 28, 2013)

I have had one of those too,for about 25 years without using it. If I were to use it,I'd place a large piece of paper under each end to avoid it slipping back on the smooth table of the mill. No doubt,clamping it down on a piece of metal would also involve smacking down the metal with a dead blow hammer while tightening.


----------



## jweaver72 (Dec 28, 2013)

I wanted to add a few more pictures of various makes an models of 2pc vises. As with everything else there are different features from different manufactures.

I have pointed out the differences I feel are significant.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This vise has screws to back up the jaws as well as a groove in the base for quicker alignment.



	

		
			
		

		
	
This one uses alignment pins



	

		
			
		

		
	
This one has a set screw that appears to be used as a gib



	

		
			
		

		
	
Screwless - I really like this one, but I would be concerned about it only having one clamping point per side.


----------



## coyotejake (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey jweaver, BIG RED FLAG!!!  You said earlier that you wouldn't have to dial it in, and that's going to BITE YOU, BIG TIME!  Sooner or later you're going to want to mill a true edge, and most likely you'll have forgotten that your vise jaws really aren't dialed in, and you'll ruin your work.   It sounds like you're looking at this setup as a permanent vise (in which case you really do want a Kurt style vise).  This two piece style is meant to be a temporary vise to hold longer than normal work, for which a normal (or a gang of normal) vise(s) simply isn't big enough.


----------



## jweaver72 (Jan 11, 2014)

coyotejake said:


> You said earlier that you wouldn't have to dial it in, and that's going to BITE YOU, BIG TIME!



Coyotejake

I didn't remember saying that in this thread and I can not find it in the thread either. If I did say that somewhere along the line, I defiantly don't agree with it either. As a matter of fact I check my vise every time I used the machine.


----------



## Philco (Jan 12, 2014)

Jweaver, the last picture of the vises {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
}looks like a good design by pushing in & down @ the same time. I've actually thought about making a low profile table clamp with angled set screws that would push in & down @ the same time sort of like a low profile edge clamp. I remember fly cutting a piece of plate steel that was 12"x12"x 1 inch thick one time that I could not get in my Kurt vise.I can see a vice like this coming in handy from time to time. By the way what is the name on the tag of the last vice shown? I wanted to goggle it for more information.
Phil

Sorry the picture didn't show up but it's the last vise in your post.


----------



## jweaver72 (Jan 12, 2014)

Philco said:


> By the way what is the name on the tag of the last vice shown? I wanted to goggle it for more information.



It is made by Apex and I have been unable to find a source to purchase it myself. If you find a place to get it please share.

Thanks

http://apexmachinevices.com/736.html


----------



## denny98501 (Jan 14, 2014)

jweaver72 said:


> Looking for a little advice on 2 piece vises for milling operations.
> 
> I have a Grizzly Tools version of this vise and use it all the time.
> It certainly will not take the place of a good one piece vise, but if you have large items, it works very well.
> ...


----------



## coyotejake (Jan 14, 2014)

jweaver72 said:


> Coyotejake
> 
> I didn't remember saying that in this thread and I can not find it in the thread either. If I did say that somewhere along the line, I defiantly don't agree with it either. As a matter of fact I check my vise every time I used the machine.



You're right. You were mentioning something about the ways being true, and I jumped to a conclusion (so THAT'S how she does it!).  Anyway, I was worried about you setting yourself up for a mistake.  My apologies.  I've been wondering if I might need one of those sets in case a 'bigger' job comes along.


----------



## jweaver72 (Jan 14, 2014)

denny98501 said:


> jweaver72 said:
> 
> 
> > I mill and drill and tap large thick pieces and rather than using hold downs all over, I just space the vise halves 40 inches apart and hold the short ends in the vise.
> ...


----------



## denny98501 (Jan 15, 2014)

jweaver72 said:


> denny98501 said:
> 
> 
> > Denny
> ...


----------

